# why mac?



## waterborne (Jul 2, 2005)

i just recently was lucky enough to receive a 15in powerbook and absolutely love it. before now i used windows. i really like the mac a lot but want to know what the computer experts like about mac. personally it feels like a very solid system and high quality piece of equipment.


----------



## Del (Aug 31, 2001)

Hi,
I was a devout Windows person, until Sept of 2004. I got an eMac and did not use it much, was still tied to my Windoze machine. Was so much fun, looking for Trojans and viruses. I have not turned my Windoze machine on in months. I only use my Mac and have not had a virus, trojan or even popups with Firefox as a browser.
Hope you enjoy your Mac, and you will save a lot of time and money not having to invest in the antivirus software etc that you did with Windows.


----------



## Nytemagik (May 3, 2005)

I know it sounds cliche, but the fact is, Mac's just work.

You want to add a peripheral, you plug it in. Rarely are drivers needed.
Networking has been a part of every Mac since the first Mac's made, Sure it was apple-talk but that converted nicely to IP.
You can, all but forget viruses and stuff like that. This may change as Mac carves out a larger market share, but we really have it easy.

They look better, laptops are lighter. My laptop simply wakes up and goes looking for a wireless network whenever I open the case.

The hardware has been a more stable chip also, since day 1. The original Motorola chips used RISQ processing which is just faster than the CISQ used in Intel chips. < It will be interesting to see what happens with the new path Apple has chosen >. This is why the speeds seem so far apart and still the Mac's run with or faster than Pentiums out on the market.

OK, my 2 cents worth.

John


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

I have a Mac and a PC, and to be quite frank, with the advent of very good virus protection for the PC, it really isn't a problem. Windows XP is so stable that I haven't had a problem with my machine in over two years! So why Mac----styling aside (I dont fetishsize my computers) it has an incredibly elegant operating system. For me, its that simple.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Nytemagik said:


> I know it sounds cliche, but the fact is, Mac's just work.
> 
> You want to add a peripheral, you plug it in. Rarely are drivers needed.
> Networking has been a part of every Mac since the first Mac's made, Sure it was apple-talk but that converted nicely to IP.
> ...


The speed issue is a myth perpetuated by Apple to keep the zombies believing that MACs were faster than their PC based counterparts. The fact is they are not faster and never have been. Why do you think Apple is moving to an Intel CPU? Your entire premise for being a devotee of MAC is looks, the OS looks better, and do not consider price or performance at all when making a decision. If I didn't want to think I may have purchased a MAC as well. Going to the Apple web site and looking at the "SWITCH" page only confirms the fact that Apple users are really mindless zealots.


----------



## waterborne (Jul 2, 2005)

haha rockn that post seemed somewhat critical of mac users. macs being faster (whatever your opinion) isnt about processor speed. if you look at note books the macs have lower clocked speeds than there counterparts; however, it is my opinion that the programs run faster and smoother on my mac than on my pc. this isnt about mac users being "mindless zealots" it is about what they would prefer to use. i think windows is great- ive used it for the past 10 years; however, i like my mac better. no need to turn this into an argument rockn. you comment is appreciated though.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

I put _very little_ stock in anti-Macintosh propaganda pushed by people who cannot distinguish between an acronym (MAC) and the name of an Apple product (Mac or Macintosh).


----------



## Nytemagik (May 3, 2005)

All I can say, is I am so hurt. the idiot didn't li...... wait, what was that???...... he's an Idiot savant???


Never mind

As we speak I am placing a call to my friends at MIT letting them know they've been wrong all these years.

John


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

waterborne said:


> haha rockn that post seemed somewhat critical of mac users. macs being faster (whatever your opinion) isnt about processor speed. if you look at note books the macs have lower clocked speeds than there counterparts; however, it is my opinion that the programs run faster and smoother on my mac than on my pc. this isnt about mac users being "mindless zealots" it is about what they would prefer to use. i think windows is great- ive used it for the past 10 years; however, i like my mac better. no need to turn this into an argument rockn. you comment is appreciated though.


In your opinion! In real world tests using benchmarking software thye do not stand up to their counterparts in the PC world. I am not trying to argue with anyone, just clear up a perpetuated misconception. Apple has been losing the GHz wars for years and thus their recently announced jump to Intel CPUs.

As far as the mindless zealots comment, have you ever visited the Apple "switch" page on their web site? Seems pretty self-deprecating, the comments these folks are putting in their testimonials.


----------



## waterborne (Jul 2, 2005)

it seems to me the switch site is intended more for the people who are not very skilled with computers. that was my thought when reading that. 

nyte im glad to hear they use macs at mit! i am a math/physics major and am glad to hear they use macs at mit


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

What is the point of comparing GHz stats? Microsoft are privvy to just as much 'over-marketing' when their products are shipped.

The fact is there is little to seperate both PC & Mac platforms now. 
Microsoft needs Apple and it's in there interests to have a competitor.
The OS is purely down to choice. IMO OS X (run on decent specs) is the better OS, but WXP is a good OS aswell. 

I think it's true to say that the switch to Intel will further collaborate the 2 platforms, especially since Jobs announced that Windows will run on a Mac. No doubt OS X will run on a PC eventually. Power PC was a good chip, but its future roadmap didnt match Apples, and that fair enough.


----------



## Nytemagik (May 3, 2005)

waterbourne..... I was taking a few liberties with the MIT joke. While I am sure they have a Mac tucked away somewhere, I was refering to the way older difference between RISQ and CISQ type processor command line structure. The old Cray super computers, for example, for many years the fastest systems,used RISQ.

Fact is, I use both and without any of my own controlled scientific benchmarking, I can simply say that rendering out a 3D graphic animation is just faster and smoother on a Mac, compared to my fastest PC which is almost a GH faster in raw clock speed. I don't know how that can be justified as a myth.

The drawback I still see in Macs is the lack of software in certain areas. My company does environmental reports, using many air, water and other biological models, and almost none of those are available in a Mac version. Good news is that they all run fine under VirtualPC, which while it pains me to say, is a Microsoft product now, I'll give them credit for expanding a good product. With tongue in cheek, I even told the VirtualPC product manager at the last MacWorld. Although I prefer the W2K Pro platform due to it's lower resource drain that WXP.
Oh well

I agree with zoombini that the move to Intel chips is a move towards the "black box" concept. I am not sure I agree with it, but from a business perspective, it may be the best thing Apple has done in years.

John


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I don't think the "black box" concept will be a problem for Apple. I have read that they may consider doing some of this for lower end units and allow there to be OEM manufacturers of thos products while Apple themselves will control the marketing and manufacture of their high end units.

With a well put together PC (no boxed units from DELL or other) you can and will see a performance difference over the MAC units. I can see where some would think it is better because it is such a closed system with rigid hardware and software constraints all controlled by Apple that would make everything used on it compatible.

I also agree with your XP and Win2K porting issues. Why would anyone consider porting a high end application to a gaming, candy coated OS like XP? When I found out that Adobe only wrote Premiere for XP I almost lost control of my lunch.


----------



## waterborne (Jul 2, 2005)

rockn- so you are talking about performance between custom built computers? i probably dont know as much as you guys but i have always thought of dell computers as a computer that performs for average user. i think they slow down very quickly (i found the same with our gateways). if not windows xp what would you guys use?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Custom built or self built because you can control what hardware goes into it. With a DELL or other boxed system you get what they put in which is generally the lowest quality they can get away with to keep competitive with other manufacturers. These systems are generally underpowered and the components are a bit lacking. Windows 2K is a really good, stable OS without all the candy coated performance robbing GUI crap you don't really need.


----------



## bo0sheke (Jul 10, 2005)

I have a PC at home, Mac lab at school, PC lab at school, MAC's crash more then the PC's, Have a stupid little 1 button circle mouse. 

But cant go from MAC to PC, except through X server. 
PC's are slower then the macs *except in the drafting room* 

I find MACs OS too simple, and the mouse annoying. 
PC can handle games well  and are for MAC users when they grow up  

MACs are like the old babytoy "put the square box in the Square Hole"


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

bo0sheke said:


> I have a PC at home, Mac lab at school, PC lab at school, MAC's crash more then the PC's, Have a stupid little 1 button circle mouse.
> 
> But cant go from MAC to PC, except through X server.
> PC's are slower then the macs *except in the drafting room*
> ...


Spoken like a true twelve-year-old. 

I'm bothering to reply to this inane post so that someone else who might see your words will know that they simply have no basis in reality.

My PowerBook hasn't been restarted in over a month. My desktop G4 in even longer. The "circle mouse" that you mention has not been produced by Apple for about five years now, perhaps longer. They still ship with (an award-winning) single-button mouse, but guess what... _Any_ USB input device you wish to use will work with a Mac. I've got a multi-button trackball that I use more often than not. Works like a charm.

I think you'll find that _most_ computers, regardless of platform, in school computer labs are more prone to crashing than a well-maintained, privately-owned computer.

As for games, I've got plenty of them on my Macs. And they play great. But judging an OS by the volume of games available for it is a rather juvenile way of looking at things.

Finally, one last time, MAC is an acronym for Media Access Control. Mac is the name of a computer made by Apple.


----------



## waterborne (Jul 2, 2005)

haha well spoke vegas


----------



## Nytemagik (May 3, 2005)

Yes, Vegas, very nicely done.

But then again, if he is stillusing a hockey puck mouse, do we really care???



John


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Nytemagik said:


> Yes, Vegas, very nicely done.
> 
> But then again, if he is stillusing a hockey puck mouse, do we really care???
> 
> ...


Sadly I must report that my Dad is still using a hockey puck. He's got a Rev B Bondi Blue iMac and for some reason he _loves_ that mouse. I don't get it. I gave him one of my old multi-button mice but last time I was in town I found it in the closet.

Oh well... If it makes _him_ happy...


----------



## Nytemagik (May 3, 2005)

Ya know...we do whatever makes Dad's happy.
I still have 2 pucks in the office for emergency backups.

John


----------



## bo0sheke (Jul 10, 2005)

I will admit, that they are alot better at running photoshop


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Vegas, you have friends? I was just wondering since you are a Hitchhiker goofball I wouldn't think you had time for friends with all the Trekkie and Star Wars conventions. Friends at MIT....that's precious..LOL.


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

What fun is a Mac? Maybe they're fasting or more stable. Who knows? But on TSG where most of us like to "play" with our systems they aren't going to be very popular.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Rockn said:


> Vegas, you have friends? I was just wondering since you are a Hitchhiker goofball I wouldn't think you had time for friends with all the Trekkie and Star Wars conventions. Friends at MIT....that's precious..LOL.


What's with the ad hominem attacks? How about this:

Rockn, you have class? I was just wondering. Since you are a complete asshat I wouldn't think friends would have had time for you with your apparent inability to form cogent sentences without insulting language, not to mention all the time you waste trying to get your POS Windows machine to run.

I'll answer my own question: No. You have as little class as you have ability to use correct punctuation. Now, do you have something _constructive_ to add to this conversation? Or do you just want to be a dick?

I'm sorry you find Douglas Adams' works unworthy of your time. Personally I like the off-beat, Python-esque humor and the satirical take on our technological world. But, then, maybe "One Fish, Two Fish" is more your speed.

I'm going to assume your little MIT line is not meant for me, since I have not mentioned MIT at any point in any conversation until now.



norton850 said:


> What fun is a Mac? Maybe they're fasting or more stable. Who knows? But on TSG where most of us like to "play" with our systems they aren't going to be very popular.


I think a Mac is quite a bit of fun. Let's see... I've worked on Emmy-nominated TV programs on my Mac. I've recorded several albums on my Pro Tools TDM system on my Mac. I've battled the Third Reich and demons from Hell on Mars on my Mac. I keep in contact with distant friends and family members on my Mac. Et cetera, et cetera.

Just because you like to "play" with your systems does not mean that what we do with _our_ systems is any less valid (some would think just the opposite, in fact [see the part above about the TV programs -- I actually get work done and make a living using my Mac]). If you don't want to use a Mac then don't. And no one is forcing you to come into the Mac area of this forum, either.

Think of it like this: You bought a Honda Civic so that you could trick it out, put a huge exhaust pipe on it, put low profile skateboard wheel tires on it, a huge spoiler, a fiberglass hood with a scoop, ground effects, neon and window graphics on it. I bought a Mercedes S500 so I could get my work done without having to _worry_ about anything under the hood (other than putting a boatload of RAM, HD space and my Pro Tools PCI cards in it).

Make more sense now?


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

The question is "why Mac?" I suggest that you review a couple other threads w/in this section that are quite sure to give you some insight as to what makes an Apple computer and their users tick. In a nutshell, Mac's offer increased stability, rock-solid performance, relative freedom from malware, along with a feeling of just being different. 


Vegas... again, man... :up: :up:


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Thank you, thank you.

/me takes a bow. (wait... is that an IRC command?!? That's only a PeeCee thing, isn't it?!?)


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

LOL, and... you are by far welcome! 

Oh, the only thing I'd change in your latter reply above... I'd take a Toyota over a Mercedes.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

MSM Hobbes said:


> LOL, and... you are by far welcome!
> 
> Oh, the only thing I'd change in your latter reply above... I'd take a Toyota over a Mercedes.


Okay... We'll make it a Lexus and call it a day. Deal?


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

LOL... sounds great; deal be done! 

Now, actually, I'm gonna call it a night... later!


----------

